# New To Vintage Tricycles



## Turtlespeeder (Sep 11, 2016)

Today was a first, picked up an old Western flyer. Can anyone point me towards a manufacture year or name, etc?




Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 11, 2016)

This is a 1960s Murray tricycle sold through Western Auto with their Western Flyer brand name. Apparently the rear tires must have worn out and someone substituted lawn mower wheels and tires in their place. I've seen NOS Murray style replacement wheels listed on ebay frequently if you ever wanted to make it look original again.

Dave


----------



## Turtlespeeder (Sep 12, 2016)

I'd like to get some rear wheels, either nos or repop's or just some period looking wheels. I'd also like to replace the front rubber, is it hard to do? I already have it torn down and ready for the sandblaster and the chrome tanks.





Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Turtlespeeder (Sep 12, 2016)

Did these trikes ever have a model name? Or were they just sold under the manufacturer name?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 12, 2016)

I don't believe Murray used model names on their tricycles, at least not what I've seen of their 1950s and later models. Looks like a 12x1.75 front tire size. You could check here on the CABE with a "wanted" post in that forum for a replacement tire and rear wheels. You need to heat up the tires with scalding hot to boiling water to make them pliable enough to stretch onto the rim. I've done it successfully by leaving the tire outside on a very hot Summer day for a few hours, but it still wasn't as pliable as the hot water method. Here's a page you might enjoy checking out - http://www.tricyclefetish.com/murray.php

Dave


----------



## Turtlespeeder (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks for the tips

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

